# info on european clinics accepting 50 year old using DE outside UK



## Mtxu (Apr 5, 2009)

hello.  haven't posted much.  will be 50 in november.  got married for the first time at 47, and thought that as long as AF was visiting every month, having a baby would not be a problem.  if i had known, we could have started 4 years ago.  anyway, i just had my first try with DE in Spain (i am spanish), and its negative.  lots of clinics won't take anyone 50 or over, including the one i just went to.  so i need to find another clinic.    i am open to going to another country in europe; looking at costs, of course, but also compatibitliy (caucasian / brown / brown or lighter as hubby is red haired and blue eyed).  any suggestions?  mtxu


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

I'm afraid I don't have the answer to your question but have a look on the treatment abroad board hun

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=119.0

Claire x


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi there I think I read Italy had more relaxed regulations about age.
Good luck!
RL x


----------



## delara (Dec 4, 2009)

I am Italian but in my country ED has been banned since 2004 . CLINIC VIKTORIA in ukraine has no age limit


----------



## Mtxu (Apr 5, 2009)

i have found that they also can be much cheaper.  the only problem is logistics of getting there.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

The USA may have some clinics, I think Russia/Ukraine don't have age limits, not sure about czech,poland, Hungry, India and Turkey might be worth exploring


----------



## Mtxu (Apr 5, 2009)

i know some do in the East Coast (USA) that i am aware of; maybe an odd agency here and there that is not so well known.  but USA is very expensive.  unless you are sharing eggs or buying a package.


----------



## MrsBunny (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi Mtxu

Here's a link to a similar sort of question on the non uk clinic review board:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=203262.0

Good luck!


----------



## Mtxu (Apr 5, 2009)

great link.  thanks for sharing, Mrs. Bunny.


----------

